# Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen​*
*Viele Menschen und Bürger wissen nicht, dass sie über die Umsetzung der Natura2000 Pläne aus der Landschaft ihrer Umgebung ausgesperrt werden sollen, Angler und andere Nutzer sind eher sensibilisiert. Die Stadt Burg bei Magdeburg reagiert nun -  auch auf Druck des Fischereivereines Burg  *

Kommentar

Quelle Volksstimme:
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/burg/natura-2000-in-burg-neue-konflikte-vorprogrammiert

Offenbar machen erste Gemeinde Front gegen den immer mehr überbordenden Schützerwahnsinn, überall Menschen auszusperren.

Die Gemeinde Burg befürchtet viele Nachteile:


> _Dabei geht es um drohende Beeinträchtigungen für den Rad- und Wandertourismus an der Elbe oder fürs Baden. Für Wirtschaft und Landwirtschaft nahe speziell einzurichtender Schutzzonen innerhalb von Vogelschutzgebieten an der Elbe werden Risiken gesehen, wenn sie investieren und erweitern wollen. Auch fürs Angeln, Traditionsfeste im Freien in Dörfern und von Vereinen, zum Beispiel Osterfeuer, Campen oder Flugsport, werden Einschränkungen befürchtet, die zum Aus führen könnten._



Gut, dass hier aber auch einmal eine Gemeinde dann aktiv wird und sich nicht  einfach alles aufdrücken lässt. Denn ein Stadtplaner-Team erarbeitete einen Entwurf für eine Burger Stellungnahme, die auch schon Bürgermeister Jörg Rehbaum (SPD) erreichte. Stimmt auch der Bauausschuss des Stadtrates zu, wird die Stadt dem Land ein Nein des jetzigen Natura 2000-Entwurfes übermitteln.

Auch Wolfgang Skrypzak, 1. Vorsitzender des Fischereivereins Burg, ist da wohl eine der treibenden Kräfte, um eine immer weitergehende Aussperrung von Meschen mit zu verhindern:


> _Landesweit gingen dazu 2000 Stellungnahmen von Kommunen, Bürgern, Firmen, Landwirten, Jägern, Anglern, Verbänden oder Vereinen ein. Sie werden im nächsten Dreivierteljahr bewertet.
> 
> *Am Ball bleiben*
> „Wir müssen am Ball bleiben“, erklärte Wolfgang Skrypzak, 1. Vorsitzender des Fischereivereins Burg. Er kritisierte Gemeinden und andere Akteure, viel zu spät wach geworden zu sein. „Wir haben früh Druck gemacht.“ Bereits seit 2014 sei der Verein im Gespräch mit dem Landesverwaltungsamt. „Wir konnten einiges entschärfen“, so Skrypzak. „Bei anderem, das noch kommen soll, müssen wir wachsam bleiben.“ Er warnte vor einem ins Auge gefasstes Betretungsverbot von Uferstreifen außerhalb von Schutzzonen - nach dem Natura-Verfahren._



------------------------------------------------​
Ich freue mich ausserordentlich, dass hier einmal eine Gemeinde offensiv gegen den immer überbordenderen Wahnsinn der Aussperrung von Menschen und von immer Schutzgebieten vor geht. 

Was da alles noch droht, haben wir ja bereits thematisiert:
Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler

Da organisierte Sport und Angelfischer alleine mit ihren schwachen und meist wirkungslosen Naturschutzverbänden im DAFV  nur selten etwas für Angler und Angeln erreichen können in Bezug auf weniger Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler in solchen Gebieten, muss man umso dankbarer sein, wenn hier eine Gemeinde aufwacht und merkt, was diese Schützer- und Verbotsorgie am Ende für ALLE ihre Bürger und viele Gruppen bedeuten kann.

Ein gaaaanz kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer, ein Ansatz, ein erstes Aufflackern...

Ich hoffe sehr, dass dieses Beispiel auch bundesweit Schule macht.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

zur Abwechslung mal keine Schlafmützen.
*Rechtzeitig* intervenieren ist der Weg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

RICHTIG!! 
Mein Reden seit über 10 Jahren!!


----------



## Saka (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

Das ist der Osten. Hier hat es schon einmal geknallt. Irgendwann ist mal schluss mit Lustig :vik:|stolz:


----------



## uwe Leu (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

Hallo, an alle die noch Natura 2000 verhindern können, kämpft auch wenn es schwer ist.
In unserem Ort können wir die Seen (5 Stück) auf Luftbilder anschauen und Schautafeln mit Tierbilder vor den Schranken unserer gesperrten Angelwege.
Ich denke Schluss mit Lustig ist nicht mehr weit, da wir diesen Wahnsinn auch noch finanzieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

so ist das - gewarnt haben wir lange genug..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

Glaub ma Thomas, da kommt noch mehr die nächste Zeit aus meiner Heimat Sachsen-Anhalt.

Das Burg reagiert war völlig klar, liegt im Jerichower Land und ist vollkommen betroffen davon.
Viele Ortschaften liegen unmittelbar am großen Strom (zb Niegripp), die müßte man quasi, wenns so kommen sollte, wegrationalisieren wie schon zu DDR-Zeiten durch den Braunkohleabbau in Sachsen.
Genauso würden diverse Flussüberquerungen durch Fähren wegfallen, der Verkehr daraufhin durch die Landeshauptstadt oder gar bis Tangermünde laufen. Das wäre von der Infrastruktur miserabler wie vor 30 Jahren.

Die andere Elbseite ist aber auch nicht besser dran, hat bereits seit längerem ein NSG (wo die Ohre in die Elbe mündet, der Rogätzer Hang).
Zudem ist in Rogätz die einzige Fähre weit und breit die die Landkreise Bördekreis und Jerichower Land verbindet.
Hier gibt es viele Bauern und auch Schäfer, die ihr Vieh direkt an der Elbe grasen lassen...seit Ewigkeiten.

Den Biber und Vögel störts nicht, die vermehren sich hier prächtig.


----------



## s-mario (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

Jetzt wo die Messen so gut wie gesungen sind,
 da fangen einige an wach zu werden und andere schlafen noch immer.
 Das Thema stand ja nun auch oft genug in den Zeitungen, so dass auch Zeit da gewesen wäre, fristgerecht Sturm dagegen zu laufen.
 Es kam ja nicht mal was vom Landrat des Jerichower Landes,
 er hatte mit sicher den Kopf voll sich auszudenken, wie er die Müllgebühren weiter anheben kann. *Ist ja auch wichtig!* 
 Der Landrat vom Landkreis Stendal dagegen, hat sich von Anfang an eingebracht und hat sich um Termine und Zusammenkünfte mit den Betroffenen und dem LVWA gekümmert.

 Die Fähren sind jedenfalls nicht vom Projekt Natura 2000 betroffen, so war die Aussage vom Projektverantwortlichen vom LVWA.

 Es wird Einschnitte geben, soviel steht schon mal fest.
 Auch wenn die Einschnitte erstmal sehr unschön werden,
 der richtige Hammer kommt meiner Meinung nach langsam und schleichend, denn durch dieses Projekt wird das Land in den zukünftigen Schutzzonen an Wert verlieren.
 Und ihr könnt euch sicher sein, das die Grundstücke die nach und nach zum Verkauf stehen, von NABU, BUND und Co. aufgekauft werden und dann verwehren sie jedem 
 die Über. bzw. Durchfahrt. 
 So ist es in anderen Regionen schon an der Tagesordnung.

 Viele wissen nicht, das die Naturschutzverbände mit dem aufgekauften Land zusätzlich Geld verdienen, indem sie Landgesellschaften betreiben. Zusätzlich kassieren sie dafür auch noch Gelder von der EU, diese Gelder werden über das LVWA verteilt.

 Fazit von mir,
 Schön das noch einige aufgewacht sind, nur leider schon fast zu spät.
 Bis Ende Januar können die Landesverbände der Angler und Fischer noch ihre Stellungnahmen einreichen.
 Hatten sie zusätzlich nachverhandelt.

 Also aufgewacht und munter bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

Ja Mario, der perfide Tour von NABU und Konsorten hast Du gut beschrieben.

Es ist gut, wenn wenigstens einzelne Kommunen/Kommunalpolitiker aufwachen und dafür sorgen wollen, dass ihre Bürger auch zukünftig ohne NABU-Passierschein noch raus dürfen..

Ich befürchte aber wie Du, dass dies alles erst der Anfang ist..

Aber gewarnt hatten wir zumindest früh genug..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

Was mich ganz besonders freut:
Es scheint mit Burg nicht die einzige Stadt zu sein, die sich gegen einseitig-extremistischern Schützerverbotswahnsinn wehrt!!

Genthin:
Die CDU-Fraktion in Genthin wird in der Stadtratssitzung die Verwaltung zur Ablehnung von "Natura 2000" auffordern

Magdeburg:
Die Natur der Magdeburger Elbe und Elbaue soll im Rahmen eines EU-Projekts rechtlich geschützt werden. Die Stadt ist gegen den Entwurf


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

Sag ich doch da kommt noch was.
Von Magdeburg wußte ich schon länger (bin da im Verein), von Genthin hat Verwandschaft berichtet.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sag ich doch da kommt noch was.
> Von Magdeburg wußte ich schon länger (bin da im Verein), von Genthin hat Verwandschaft berichtet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



hätteste ruhig mal berichten können, wenn schon mal gute Nachrichten gegen Schützerextremismus kommen, statt zu warten bis ichs finde ;-))):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich ganz besonders freut:
> Es scheint mit Burg nicht die einzige Stadt zu sein, die sich gegen einseitig-extremistischern Schützerverbotswahnsinn wehrt!!
> 
> Genthin:
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

Den Zeitpunkt kannte ich ja nicht, wann die damit an die Öffentlichkeit gehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen*

aaaah, ok. - bist entschuldigt ;-))

Tipp hätteste mir trotzdem geben können.. ;-))


----------

